# Nat 20 and Reviews



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2002)

Maybe it's just nothing but I read a comment (the first comment in the comment section below the review) on a review 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/revi...re=active&reviewer=Forrester&product=dr0wnat4

And it just doesn't sound positive.  Now the review is by Forrester, and it is very well done.  The first comment though is just odd.  So, as I said, perhaps it's just nothing and I'm making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Outergod (Dec 22, 2002)

Ouch.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 22, 2002)

The review doesn't sound positive, but then, there's nothing that says reviews have to be positive. Reviews are meant to give the reader a relatively clear picture on the value/worth of the product or item in question. If the reviewer thinks the product is a bad one, that's what he'll convey. I think Forrester did very well in his review, and was humorous without being insulting, but still managed to get his point across clearly: the CGtD is not a good product.

When you say the first comment is odd, do you mean that first paragraph where he reminisces on the 2E Complete Book of Elves? I think what he was trying to say there was that that was a very munchkiny book on elves, and now in the new edition there is a new munchkiny book on elves to act as, as he says, a successor.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2002)

I actually meant in the comment section below the review.  Sorry if that was unclear.  I think the review itself was very well done.

I edited the above post so hopefully that will be clearer.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 22, 2002)

Ohh, my bad Crothian, I misunderstood what you meant.

Yeah, that first comment is a tad bit odd. I guess the poster just felt that EN World was supposed to be impartial on how they advertized/hyped products, and that they weren't being impartial by hawking their own stuff more. 

For the record, I have no idea if EN World does try to be impartial in those regards, or if they do show some favoratism for their own stuff. I just come here to get news and have fun talking to people.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2002)

From my experience En World has actually gone out of it's way to seperate itself from Natural 20 Press.  This is the first comment I've read that indicates someone thinks otherwise.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 22, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *From my experience En World has actually gone out of it's way to seperate itself from Natural 20 Press.*




Well...I wouldn't go that far. Go the the EN World main page www.enworld.org and at the top of the center column is their plug for their latest product. In this case its _In the Saddle_, and before that its been other things. Mind you, I'm not saying this is necessarily wrong, since Natural 20 Press is the publishing arm of EN World, but EN World doesn't try to totally divorce itself from its game-producing half.


----------



## tensen (Dec 23, 2002)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well...I wouldn't go that far. Go the the EN World main page www.enworld.org and at the top of the center column is their plug for their latest product. In this case its In the Saddle, and before that its been other things. Mind you, I'm not saying this is necessarily wrong, since Natural 20 Press is the publishing arm of EN World, but EN World doesn't try to totally divorce itself from its game-producing half. *




The sales of such products do keep this site running.  
You'll also notice elsewhere the ad links to selling products on rpgshop.  Or ad banners for other companies.  basically paid ads all about.

However, you'll also note the policy of Natural 20 Press not to let EnWorld Staff reviewers do a review at all of any products released under the Natural 20 Press banner... on any site (not just EnWorld).  

And Natural 20 Press products are not eligible for the ENnies.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 23, 2002)

I think there is a distinct difference between promoting your own products, and the feel that the reviews are good just because Natural 20 Press is associated with the boards.


----------

